# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Query on getting wingless fruitflies

## sohnoname

Hi bros & sis

Anyone knows how to get a culture of the above?

regards

----------


## XnSdVd

If you're interested i've got mini mealworms small enough to feed, feeder frogs.

----------


## benny

Actually, I'm interested in the wingless fruitflies culture too. Seems like barbs and rasboras like these surface foods too!

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

I've been trying to find wingless insects for some time also... Even wingless or pinhead crickets are darn difficult to find!

----------


## ranmasatome

crickets you can breed your own its quite easy..but it takes dedication which is what most of us cannot afford.

----------


## zhiz22

i will try to get some wingless fruit flies soon  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

zhiz22, are you able to secure some?

Ranma... I would imagine that... with the trouble and problems with just keeping my fish... Hmm...

----------


## zhiz22

> zhiz22, are you able to secure some?
> 
> Ranma... I would imagine that... with the trouble and problems with just keeping my fish... Hmm...



i got handy vials of flying ones if you are keen now

haha

----------


## Justikanz

Oh, no, no... No flying insects...  :Opps: 

My frog tank is in my room...  :Laughing:

----------


## zhiz22

> Oh, no, no... No flying insects... 
> 
> My frog tank is in my room...


put in freezer, knock them out in a few minutes and feed

----------


## Justikanz

Oh no... One-eye eats only living and moving stuff...  :Razz:

----------


## zhiz22

> Oh no... One-eye eats only living and moving stuff...



if you knock out the flies for a couple of minute, they come to life very quickly again in a while. haha....

i will try to get wingless ones.

----------


## planted86

knock them out and cut all their wings... i doubt they can fly anymore in that state :Grin:

----------


## sohnoname

They are so tiny. It will take a long time to cut off their wings.

----------


## planted86

thats what we do when we caught flys in my camp.... we use those flys to feed our spider...

----------


## zhiz22

i got something better than wingless fruit flies, i got mini wings fruit flies. they cant really fly, just hop a little. perhaps more intriguing to their predator. will start to mass produce them if possible. wish me luck.

----------


## jonpoh

I used to have many cultures of wingless fruitfries. But they were not in demand so I stop cultivating them.. Sigh.. and guess what? It was a lady who sold me the culture... and YES.. she lost it too. Another sigh!

----------


## ecoculturesg

Its because of the weather here that is why the wingless developed those wings.. don't ask me why but there is a thread discussed before either here or our companion Petfrd.com. Anyway i could easily get Pinheads if you guys are interested. Everyweek at least once i will get hold of them. Let me know if i can help.

----------


## zhiz22

erm wingless fruit flies are result of genetic mutation, thats why. they are used as tools for students to learn more about genetics

----------


## stormhawk

Most of the time the cultures of these _Drosophila_ species are found in laboratories as experimental specimens, but since zhiz22 here has them, it'll be easy to handle. They're easy to feed. A piece of banana every now and then is good, but the culture needs to be subcultured on a regular basis otherwise it too will crash like most other live food cultures.

They are meant primarily for surface feeding fish so don't expect Corys to feed on these. Good for Boraras and Danios though.  :Wink:

----------


## notlittle

hi guys, if anyone is interested follow link to really good culture medium for fruit flies-it works fantastic

http://www3.sympatico.ca/ps.mcfarlane/flies.htm

----------


## tommygro2

hi, do you guys still keep wingless fruit flies? if you do, i would like some myself if possible. Please let me know, thank you very much

----------


## tommygro2

Just a quick update, I gotten a culture and is able to start my own now. Able to help if anyone needs any.

----------


## tetrakid

> Just a quick update, I gotten a culture and is able to start my own now. Able to help if anyone needs any.


That's wonderful.  :Drool: 
Hope you can show us some pictures and also update us on your progress.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Nice. Would like to get some from you too if ready.

----------


## tommygro2

sure, i will get some pic up, yeah i got a few culture running now. i can provide a starter culture for a price to help keeping it going as it can reproduce infinitely.
P_20160529_080120.jpg
the one above is a mature culture and the one below is one i just starting.

----------


## tetrakid

> sure, i will get some pic up, yeah i got a few culture running now. i can provide a starter culture for a price to help keeping it going as it can reproduce infinitely.
> 
> the one above is a mature culture and the one below is one i just starting.


That's great! Thank you for the effort. This is even easier than dero worms.

Where can one pick up a starting culture from you? Hope it' s not too far.

----------


## tommygro2

well i am in the east side, hopefully that is not too far for you. imo wingless fruitflies is much less hassle then worms and with the right media doesn't smell much at all as i place them in my room.

----------


## tetrakid

> well i am in the east side, hopefully that is not too far for you. imo wingless fruitflies is much less hassle then worms and with the right media doesn't smell much at all as i place them in my room.


Yes, I do think it would be fun to start a culture. Where then can I get a sample from you some time next week? What time? I am happy to pay for your effort in making this possible.  :Well done:

----------


## tommygro2

yeah sure, just PM me and let me know. thanks for the support.

----------


## tommygro2

P_20160604_100703.jpgP_20160606_115254.jpgP_20160606_115300.jpg This is a recent culture about a week ago, you can see they have liquify the culture down below, there are maggots and some adults. It should explode in population end of this week or next week. so i will either feed it to fishes or start a new culture about 2 weeks later.

----------


## tetrakid

Very good, Tommy, what is the recipe you use for the culturing medium?
Where did you buy the straw material from?

----------


## tommygro2

i am using instant potato mash, i mix it with white vinegar and water, i add in baker yeast for them to easily liquify the media and cinnamon powder to suppress the smell. I got the straw from Taobao, they are very cheap in bulk.

----------


## tommygro2

P_20160606_203748.jpgthis is a mature culture that is good for harvest, it will remain like this for a few weeks, just don't feed all of them at once and they will replenish themselves. hundreds of fruit flies, great for frogs, insect, spider, reptiles and fishes.

----------


## Derob

Do you still sell them??

----------


## janyyj

hi anyone still have wingless fruitfly cultures? im interested in getting some

----------


## tommygro2

Hi, i still have flightless fruit flies culture for sale.

----------


## zivvie

> Hi, i still have flightless fruit flies culture for sale.


Hello, are those culture still avail?

----------


## tommygro2

Positive, I still have feeder culture available.

----------


## LeonIWN

Am interested, anyone has any starter culture avail?

----------


## Fez

> Positive, I still have feeder culture available.


I'm interested if you still have any

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## zep_betta

can i buy a starter culture from you?

----------


## Gentlenight

> Positive, I still have feeder culture available.


Would like to buy some too, how can I reach you?

----------

